# Homelite trimmer wont stay running



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

I know throw it out..............
I don't like to get beat or give up too easy.
This thing is a Homelite UT20002a with a zama H60 carb.
Starts fine runs for about 15 seconds and dies.
Fuel lines have been replaced,filter ok,carb has been rebuilt even tried a new carb same problem.
No build up in the muffler ,fuel is new.
compression is 90psi.Gas cap vent ok ,tried it with cap loose.
I thought maybe it was sucking air as the primmer bulb on both carbs does not stay full.
The trimmer is pretty new it was my son in-laws and he didn't really use it.
From what I have found these units were trouble from the start,but that was mainly due to the carb set too lean.
Any thoughts?


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Well it's fixed!
Can't believe what I did.
The problem must have been the carb,I rebuilt it even tried a new carb.
But didn't try it after that.Then I replaced fuel lines,checked for carbon,checked
duck bill in cap etc.
What I did was reverse the fuel lines,not at the carb but at the fuel tank,so 
everything looked correct but the return and fuel line were in the wrong holes,which reversed them at the carb.Duh? :freak:
Trimmer runs great now.
I should have know better,but hey $#*t happens.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

hdman97 said:


> Well it's fixed!
> Can't believe what I did.
> The problem must have been the carb,I rebuilt it even tried a new carb.
> But didn't try it after that.Then I replaced fuel lines,checked for carbon,checked
> ...


Just throw it out already!!! lol... Bet you're glad you didn't give up to easy!!

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

:thumbsup: he -he I only had 1 beer,I swear......


----------

